# Lasy day success!



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

finally!! Taken this morning in Logan County
10" beard, 1 1/8 spur


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice bird! Congrats 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

WTG! I was out this A.M. and did not hear anything except the buzz of all the hungry skeeters. Oh well, still a great year, my son got his 1st bird and my cousins son got his 2nd when I took them for the youth weekend.


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

good work,congrats!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

fishwendel2,
Congradulations on a fine turkey! 

I do a lot of fishing (farm ponds) in the Bellefontaine area and have done well there too. Plenty of coyotes and deer to go with the turkey population. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Congratulations Nice bird.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

That is a very nice bird and a great way to end the season! Congratulations on getting in done when the chips were down!


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulation Nice bird.I would rather get one on the last day instead of the first day.That gives me more time to hunt.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Never say never. Nice last minute bird. Those are the toughest ones because it is so hard to stay patient. ATTA BOY!!


----------



## swank (Dec 26, 2008)

congrats man nice bird


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

you sure it wasnt run over by a car??


----------

